# £25 / €30 NO LOSS BET ONLY AT BETFAIR



## 40usdFreePoker (Jan 24, 2010)

£25 / €30 NO LOSS BET ONLY AT BETFAIR

REGISTER HERE - BETFAIR


Once you've made a deposit to your account, place a bet up to €30.
If the result of your first bet is a loss, your Betfair account will be credited with the free bet up to a value of £25 / €30 within 48 hours of the bet being settled. In the event the first qualifying bet wins there will be no credit to your account.


----------



## peleus (Nov 7, 2013)

Is this offer still active? I just want to make sure that this is before I sign up.


----------



## CasinoPromoter (Nov 14, 2013)

Not sure about their exchange, but on there new sports betting platform they have a bonus of up to £50. Open an account and bet between £5 and £50 and they will match your first bet placed. T&Cs do apply so check.


----------

